# Knife Identification Help?



## ChefCosta (Apr 21, 2021)

I have seen knives like this a couple of times and can never seem to get good info on who makes them or how to purchase. They have a relatively thick spine and the handle has a kind of coke bottle curve to it. The photo is a screen shot from the Niki Nakayama Masterclass. The knife belongs to her sous chef Carole Iida-Nakayama. The photo quality is best I can do. The words inscribed say "Powdered High Speed Steel" which probably isn't the brand... Anybody?


----------



## xxxclx (Apr 21, 2021)

Help Identifying This Knife


I’m watching the Niki Nakayama MasterClass and I can’t identify a western gyuto that she and her wife are using. Attached are two photos but the best look is in the video at 1:15.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Someone asked about this knife a while ago. I don't think there's a conclusive ID of the knife but the thread might give you some ideas.


----------

